# maine coon pictures....



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_I thought as so many members had maine coons, we could put afew pictures up of them, so i will start with Rusty.,,
_


----------



## coral. (May 11, 2011)

Very beautiful great photos!


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

i would love rusty,
michelle x


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Rusty is beautiful,


----------



## Anca (Aug 27, 2011)

haven't I already listed rusty in my catnap plan?

bless him, he's B E A U T I F U L


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

He's huge and beautiful, think Pudsey would make a great companion for him:thumbsup:


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Rusty is gorgeous :001_wub::001_wub: he's growing fast


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

PetloverJo said:


> He's huge and beautiful, think Pudsey would make a great companion for him:thumbsup:


thats what i keep trying to tell her lol
colliemerles he is growing fast, how old is he now?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

jenny armour said:


> thats what i keep trying to tell her lol
> colliemerles he is growing fast, how old is he now?


_he is just over 5 months, ,_


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

stunning!!!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

What a fantastic set of whiskers he has : He is such a handsome young man :001_wub:


----------



## Anca (Aug 27, 2011)

lymorelynn said:


> What a fantastic set of whiskers he has : He is such a handsome young man :001_wub:


ney, he's all mine :cornut:


----------



## leta76 (Jan 30, 2012)

My 8 month old Dexter....love these cats


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

leta76 said:


> My 8 month old Dexter....love these cats


Dexter is gorgeous :001_wub::001_wub: Lovely pics


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Anca said:


> ney, he's all mine :cornut:


Ha ha! My son keeps asking me why I don't get a Maine Coon


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

leta76 said:


> My 8 month old Dexter....love these cats


_awwww he is gorgeous, great pics.:thumbup1:,,,_


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

what a handsome lad dexter is


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

Never really been a cat person but if I was it would have to be a maine coon, something so special about them. Maybe when too past it to walk a dog


----------



## Anca (Aug 27, 2011)

leta76 said:


> My 8 month old Dexter....love these cats


Wow, Dexter's splendid too! I love these boys, yes, I also think there's something special about maine coons. But on the other hand I find it difficult to only stop at one single breed  If I could have one of each breed, then two of each breed, then three 

Dexter has that look: "I knowz I iz purrfect".


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

Anca said:


> Wow, Dexter's splendid too! I love these boys, yes, I also think there's something special about maine coons. But on the other hand I find it difficult to only stop at one single breed  If I could have one of each breed, then two of each breed, then three
> 
> Dexter has that look: "I knowz I iz purrfect".


you sound like me anca


----------



## Anca (Aug 27, 2011)

jenny armour said:


> you sound like me anca


That's why we're gathered here, I am sure 

Thanks.


----------



## leta76 (Jan 30, 2012)

He is the most naughty cat I have ever met lol! his latest is to empty the contents of the waste paper basket in the bedroom and deposit it downstairs, one item at a time. I wouldnt change him though


----------

